# goodyear duratracs



## niko (Dec 14, 2011)

it's time for new tires. whats the opinion on these? on a tundra for daily driving, towing boat, and a dozen storms a year


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Somewhat of a softer tire, but an animal in the snow is what everyone tells me. I am buying these tires today.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I have them on my F350 DRW. Awesome, and only "soft" for the first 50 miles or so.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I've run 2 sets on both of my F-350's and will be putting them on again in the near future. Great snow/ice traction, quiet on the hwy, great in rain very good off road (mud,sand,rocks).
I'm getting about 30k out of them on my diesel and 38k out of them on my 460gas truck. Keep in mind don't run them down into the wear bars and could probably get anoth 5-6K out of them if I did.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My Dad and I both run Duratracs. I have them on my 2002 Chevy 1500 and my Dad has them on his 2010 Tundra. They are a great tire and they are awesome for plowing.


----------

